# Serra da Arrábida



## belem (23 Mar 2010 às 23:58)

Abri este tópico para recolher impressões e imagens sobre este trecho espectacular da costa ocidental portuguesa.












Em: http://br.olhares.com/pedra_da_anicha_serra_da_arrabida_foto2878564.html









Em: http://alerta-animal.blogspot.com/








Em: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519061&page=5


----------



## belem (24 Mar 2010 às 00:27)

Vertente norte de parte da Serra da Arrábida


Em: http://br.olhares.com/serra_da_arrabida_foto2848990.html







Em: http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_details.aspx?guid=b94f43f5-f14e-4ab1-995b-1259e57067e6







Em: http://www.flickr.com/photos/21446942@N00







Vertente norte na zona do Risco

Em: http://www.fotothing.com/photos/462/4626d3775d5347f8e33a616ae3348202.jpg







Em: http://media.photobucket.com/image/serra da arr%25C3%25A1bida nevoeiro/trintaum/Agosto2007-4.jpg







Aldeia do Portinho - Aldeia dos Pescadores


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Mar 2010 às 01:03)

Geologicamente apontada como a única área em Portugal resultante de enrugamento alpino pela forma como se elevou desde o mar, é na minha opinião uma das faixas costeiras de rara beleza e com fortes semelhanças a muitos locais no Mediterrâneo profundo.

Como forte apreciador de paisagens típicas de solos calcários e do fantástico bosque mediterrânico, para além da existência de outros pontos no País com este tipo de flora, este nunca me deixa indiferente.

A praia do Portinho da Arrábida é visita obrigatória pela beleza da sua baía e brancura das suas areias que contrasta com o azul turquesa das suas águas calmas.


----------



## belem (24 Mar 2010 às 14:10)

Gostaria de salientar também a voluptuosidade da vegetação, mesmo em zonas bem próximas ao mar, que felizmente ainda têm sobrevivido a esta escalada galopante de « des...», ops, «humanização».
As suas variadas meteorologias e fenómenos atmosféricos invulgares, contribuem também para uma enorme energia, magia e mistério em torno da Arrábida.

http://www.novaera-alvorecer.net/gruta_da_lapa.htm

http://www.novaera-alvorecer.net/misterios_serra_arrabida.htm








Em: http://fotosjoker.blogspot.com/2008/01/gruta-da-lapa-de-st-margarida-2007.html


Por outro lado, a sua fascinante geologia, associações fitoclimáticas e fauna, contribuem grandemente para uma situação particularmente privilegiada.

http://www.azeitao.net/arrabida/pna/flora.html


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Mar 2010 às 17:05)

Fotos minhas:















Estas, também minhas, mas com nevoeiro:


----------



## belem (24 Mar 2010 às 20:44)

Muito boas as fotos!
E aqui vai apenas mais uma amostra  impressionante da Arrábida patente na «Proposta de inscrição na Lista Indicativa do Património Mundial»:

http://www.unesco.pt/antigo/arrabida.htm

«No que diz respeito à ictiofauna e comparando a Arrábida com outras áreas marinhas semelhantes, como Tenerife, nas Canárias, ou a Reserva Marinha de Lough Hyne, na Irlanda, os valores de biodiversidade ictiológica são muito superiores. O Parque Marinho revela-se único em termos de património mundial, dado que os sítios até agora classificados apresentam características muito diferentes (recifes de coral e Ilhas Galápagos). As principais conclusões dos trabalhos científicos até agora realizados, revelam que a biodiversidade em todos os grupos do meio marinho até agora estudados, é notável nomeadamente, quando comparada com outras áreas marinhas europeias protegidas, que representam o mesmo tipo de habitats. Isto mesmo foi reconhecido recentemente com a inclusão do Parque Marinho numa rede europeia de estudo da biodiversidade marinha: «Biomare – Implementation and networking of large scale, long term marine biodiversity research in Europe».





http://www.icnb.pt/propfinal/_Vol.I.../Fichas de Sítios/Sitio ARRABIDA_ESPICHEL.pdf

Eu já sabia que a Arrábida era bastante rica em flora, fauna e habitats, mas jamais que fosse tanto assim!!
Atenção, por exemplo, para a presença da tartaruga amarela e para o tomilho-cânfora assim como para variadas espécies de orquídeas!
No trabalho de campo que desenvolvi nesta serra, já há uns anos, tenho averiguado o facto de que em mais nenhum lado ( mesmo tendo em conta viagem internacionais), até hoje, ouvi tantas espécies de pássaros a cantar simultâneamente, durante as manhãs primaveris, sobretudo em áreas de montado de sobro, perto do maciço principal.
 Bioluminescência, tanto terrestre como marítima, demonstrou ser pródiga, em especial, como é natural, para a última.
Claro que há muitos pormenores que poderia dar e expôr, por aqui, mas seriam demasiado extensos e são, para já, de carácter particular.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Mar 2010 às 10:32)

Encontrei estas fotografias na net:
Neve na Serra da Arrábida em 2006:











Estas são da paisagem da mesma:


----------



## belem (25 Mar 2010 às 12:52)

andres disse:


> Encontrei estas fotografias na net:
> Neve na Serra da Arrábida em 2006:





Já existem fotos neste forum com neve na Serra da Arrábida, mas obrigado pelo interesse! 
O que queres dizer com as 2 últimas fotos? A primeira dessas, a contar de cima, parece estar anormalmente escura. 






















Em: http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/


http://www.setubalnarede.pt/content/index.php?action=articlesDetailFo&rec=160

Felizmente que isto é de 2004 e não aconteceu!
Muito pelo contrário, o parque marinho já é um facto adquirido, sendo até motivo de discórdia para alguns pescadores ( é um assunto que vou apresentar depois).

«O ambientalista refere que toda a protecção para o parque marinho “é importante”, pois “se faltar pode colocar em causa a pesca na sua área e em zonas próximas”. O parque marinho “tem valores de biodiversidade inigualáveis a nível europeu” e “diversas espécies protegidas por convenções internacionais”. Para que tudo corra da melhor maneira, é preciso fazer uma “boa fiscalização”, pois, de outra forma, “não há motivo para existir um parque marinho”.


http://biocel-lusofona.blogspot.com/2010/02/projecto-biomares-contribui-para-o.html

E os registos vão aumentando!


----------



## GARFEL (25 Mar 2010 às 14:37)

boas
já referi a ARRÁBIDA várias vezes e em vários tópicos deste forum
na minha modesta opinião
e porque por todo o planeta existem locais deslumbrantes, cada qual com as suas características (naturais) 
a região da arrábida virada a sul principalmente é de uma beleza que só nos pode deixar felizes por a podermos contemplar (facilmente) in locco e orgulhosos porque é nossa
temos outras coisas lindas em portugal ???
claro que temos.
e muitas.
mas a ARRÁBIDA....................


----------



## belem (25 Mar 2010 às 19:58)

GARFEL disse:


> boas
> já referi a ARRÁBIDA várias vezes e em vários tópicos deste forum
> na minha modesta opinião
> e porque por todo o planeta existem locais deslumbrantes, cada qual com as suas características (naturais)
> ...



Concordo perfeitamente.
Há locais no mundo muito belos e isso é mais uma razão para sentirmos orgulhosos do mundo em que vivemos. De salientar que a natureza é um património de todos.
A Arrábida, por sorte, é um local próximo, bastante invulgar, que certamente facilita-nos a ligação com o mundo da Natureza, do qual nunca nos deviamos ter separado.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Mar 2010 às 15:56)

belem disse:


> Já existem fotos neste forum com neve na Serra da Arrábida, mas obrigado pelo interesse!
> O que queres dizer com as 2 últimas fotos? A primeira dessas, a contar de cima, *parece estar anormalmente escura*.



Pois, deve ser montagem


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Mar 2010 às 21:01)

andres disse:


> Pois, deve ser montagem



Simplesmente apresenta muito contraste, muita gama e por isso um colorido muito pouco natural e exagerado, contudo em termos de nitidez parece bem, comparada com a foto seguinte!


----------



## belem (31 Mar 2010 às 19:03)

joseoliveira disse:


> Simplesmente apresenta muito contraste, muita gama e por isso um colorido muito pouco natural e exagerado, contudo em termos de nitidez parece bem, comparada com a foto seguinte!



Sem dúvida. Em nitidez ( visível por exemplo na copa das árvores), porque em côr, a seguinte está mais próxima da realidade.
Relativamente, ao assunto da pesca submarina na Arrábida, só para lançar o mote, tenho visto placas de proibição, arrancadas e partidas no chão...
Algo, não está bem...


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Mar 2010 às 19:48)

belem disse:


> Relativamente, ao assunto da pesca submarina na Arrábida, só para lançar o mote, tenho visto placas de proibição, arrancadas e partidas no chão...
> Algo, não está bem...



Algo parece realmente não estar bem e ao que tudo indica a tendência será para piorar! 

Se esta actividade já assume contornos pouco claros em termos de exploração de área predefinida; com o derrube da respectiva sinalização a demarcar áreas restritas ou delimitadoras, o caminho está livre ao uso abusivo de capturas sobretudo de espécies em que algumas delas ou existam já em reduzido número ou que tais contribuam para a manutenção e equilíbrio do "tapete" marinho.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2010 às 20:10)

Depois de uma pesquisa, encontrei estas fotos:

Diz o autor, que esta é no topo da serra


----------



## belem (9 Jun 2010 às 00:21)

Em Maio encontrei estes «mini tanques» ( Copris hispanus), na vertente norte da Serra:


http://jcringenbach.free.fr/website/beetles/scarabaeidae/Copris_hispanus.jpg

Impressionante o seu aspecto e força!


----------



## belem (25 Jul 2010 às 15:23)




----------



## MSantos (26 Jul 2010 às 01:02)

belem disse:


>



Bela foto Belém, a Serra da Arrábida é muito bonita é uma zona que conheço relativamente bem


----------



## belem (26 Jul 2010 às 13:48)

Uma das maiores jóias esmeralda da Serra é esta:


















Uma floresta climácica primitiva mediterrânica.
Se é rara? Se dissesse que esta floresta é raríssima no mundo até se calhar seria pouco.
Provavelmente a última ou uma das últimas.


«Já em 1909, o biólogo Chodat escrevia para o boletim da Sociedade Botânica de Genève
sobre o valioso património vegetal da serra da Arrábida: “A serra da Arrábida parece-nos ter
conservado um dos últimos, senão o último vestígio de uma mata pré-glaciária do sul da
Europa”.

http://portal.icnb.pt/NR/rdonlyres/6792278F-EE68-4759-8FF8-E80125BCDE33/0/P_Prev_PNAr_2009.pdf


«Segundo o botânico francês Chodat (1909), o “maciço vegetal é impenetrável: as copas tocam-se,
os troncos entrelaçam-se, os arbustos prendem-se uns aos outros, as trepadeiras enleiam--se, de tal
forma que há plantas mortas a apodrecer, mas que se conservam de pé por não terem espaço para
onde cair. Tudo isto evoca a ideia de uma floresta virgem, sob clima mais rico de calor e humidade
em outras épocas, mais remotas da história do globo”.

http://www.dgidc.min-edu.pt/recursos/Lists/Repositrio Recursos2/Attachments/123/guiao_Floresta.pdf


«Como a sua composição geológica é diferente da planície, instalaram-se aí outras plantas: limitada por uma zona de charneca e de pinhal, a Arrábida apresenta vegetação própria dos terrenos calcarios, tendo conservado em alguns pontos uma floresta espontânea que é antiquíssima.»


Orlando Ribeiro 
"A Arrábida: esboço geográfico"


----------



## belem (3 Ago 2010 às 14:12)

Uma zona com floresta climácica primitiva mediterrânica no lado direito ( dá para notar a diferença de desenvolvimento do coberto vegetal em relação ao lado esquerdo:







http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/H_QHyTYXEUMDC7CKMztsKg


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Ago 2010 às 02:13)

Já antes tinha reparado na foto e nessa diferença e fiquei curioso, ficou a dúvida sobre o que estará envolvido na mesma; o meu palpite "muito arriscado" vai para a diferença no grau de exposição solar durante a fase do dia com maior incidência de radiação que poderá determinar a densidade desse coberto vegetal; maior exposição - maior evaporação e menor compactação de espécies e por isso mais desprotegido dos agentes erosivos comparado com a outra vertente.


----------



## belem (7 Ago 2010 às 03:22)

joseoliveira disse:


> Já antes tinha reparado na foto e nessa diferença e fiquei curioso, ficou a dúvida sobre o que estará envolvido na mesma; o meu palpite "muito arriscado" vai para a diferença no grau de exposição solar durante a fase do dia com maior incidência de radiação que poderá determinar a densidade desse coberto vegetal; maior exposição - maior evaporação e menor compactação de espécies e por isso mais desprotegido dos agentes erosivos comparado com a outra vertente.




Pelo que tenho visto na zona, a floresta climácica na Arrábida desenvolve-se tanto na vertente Sul como na vertente Norte, com a diferença de que a floresta que cresce no lado Norte, é naturalmente mais luxuriante e apresenta diferenciação a nível da flora em relação à sua congénere do lado Sul.
As zonas com menor desenvolvimento da vegetação, normalmente estão associadas a afloramentos rochosos ( calcáreos) ou então à acção do Homem, que começou a ter particular efeito só a partir do séc XVIII e XIX, quando a floresta ficou mais ao acesso de lenhadores, agricultores, pastores,etc...
Antes disso, muitas das suas áreas eram propriedade privada e a apanha de plantas e animais era proibida em algumas regiões ( já nessa altura era reconhecida a necessidade de proteger a Arrábida). Noutras zonas, era terreno de caça, em que tinha a fama de ter os maiores veados do Reino, vários porcos-bravos ( javalis), lobos e até ursos. De facto, ainda existem reservas de caça em montados de sobro, com várias árvores centenárias, encostadas ao sopé do lado Norte da Serra com uma fauna que por vezes já faz lembrar a do Alentejo.
Não esquecer contudo que a Arrábida tem sinais de presença humana com dezenas de milhares de anos e a persistência de uma floresta deste tipo, foi sobretudo devido à sua má acessibilidade e depois à protecção que lhe foi concedida já desde tempos imemoriais. 
Todas estas circunstâncias bastante invulgares, permitiram por sorte a salvaguarda de  uma floresta climácica mediterrânica e felizmente tanto no lado Norte como no lado Sul.


----------



## belem (19 Ago 2010 às 21:17)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Agreste (5 Set 2010 às 13:08)

Contraponto de toda esta riqueza ambiental com a *foto-reportagem da Serra da Arrábida feita pelo Expresso *e a manifesta contradição entre a actividade das várias Pedreiras, a presença das Cimenteiras e a Candidatura a Património Mundial sobretudo na parte em que se diz «*Pedreiras ocupam na Arrábida uma área equivalente a cerca de 300 campos de futebol (323 hectares, segundo o Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e da Biodiversidade)  e podem permanecer nesta área protegida por tempo indefinido.*»...


----------



## belem (5 Set 2010 às 14:04)

Agreste disse:


> Contraponto de toda esta riqueza ambiental com a *foto-reportagem da Serra da Arrábida feita pelo Expresso *e a manifesta contradição entre a actividade das várias Pedreiras, a presença das Cimenteiras e a Candidatura a Património Mundial sobretudo na parte em que se diz «*Pedreiras ocupam na Arrábida uma área equivalente a cerca de 300 campos de futebol (323 hectares, segundo o Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e da Biodiversidade)  e podem permanecer nesta área protegida por tempo indefinido.*»...



Existe alguma hipocrisia na atitude que se tem tido com a Arrábida.
Ora se deixam as cimenteiras e as pedreiras para depois se andar atrás de uma casa que fica na aldeia da Piedade que é o abrigo de um humilde agricultor, por exemplo. Tudo isto é para dar a falsa ideia de que se preocupam com a Arrábida...


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2012 às 13:39)

Curiosa a referência de Chodat, sobre a presença da palmeira-das-vassouras na Serra da Arrábida, sobretudo nos zambujais.

É sem dúvida, a prova da extinção desta espécie, pois atualmente, já não existe. Eu penso que a Chamaerops humilis, já no século XIX, devia ser pouco abundante. Não sei é se cresceriam perto do mar, mas...
Imaginem, a beleza que não seria de ver palmeiras a crescerem junto às praias ou em outros pontos da Arrábida...


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2012 às 16:13)

Agora estou a lembrar-me de uns carvalhos bem estranhos que vi numa zona isolada da Serra da Arrábida.

Com o polimorfismo observado nos carvalhos-cerquinhos, não me arrisco a dizer que fossem Quercus canariensis, mas já vi muitos carvalhos-cerquinhos, na minha vida, e nenhuns se pareciam com aqueles.

Tenho que lá voltar.


http://www.cienciaviva.pt/projectos/bosque/p1010028.jpg

Bosque de carvalho-cerquinho.


----------



## Bergidum (9 Jan 2012 às 18:07)

Estas son las hojas de un Quercus canariensis que tengo plantado en mi zona. Grandes, muchos nervios, quedan verdes en el invierno:


----------



## belem (9 Jan 2012 às 18:32)

Muito obrigado, Bergidium, pelas fotos detalhadas.
Vou recolher algumas amostras e tirar umas fotos.


----------



## belem (5 Dez 2012 às 22:52)

belem disse:


> Muito obrigado, Bergidium, pelas fotos detalhadas.
> Vou recolher algumas amostras e tirar umas fotos.



Não tem sido de todo possível, mas ainda não desisti de lá ir para cumprir o que disse.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Dez 2012 às 17:55)

Boas pessoal.
Alguém me sabe dizer como chegar ao ponto mais alto da serra?
Existe algum trilho marcado? Obrigado.
Abc


----------



## belem (6 Dez 2012 às 18:02)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Alguém me sabe dizer como chegar ao ponto mais alto da serra?
> Existe algum trilho marcado? Obrigado.
> Abc



Eu quando lá fui, foi por um caminho de cabras autenticamente! lol
Até pode haver um caminho melhor, mas já era algo tarde (por isso apressei-me) e se calhar escapou-me.

Mas vale a pena o esforço.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mai 2013 às 13:37)

Adoro esta zona, video espectacular.


----------



## MSantos (22 Mai 2013 às 14:43)

Sem duvida Jonas, vídeo espetacular .


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2013 às 12:06)

belem disse:


> Em: http://media.photobucket.com/image/serra da arr%25C3%25A1bida nevoeiro/trintaum/Agosto2007-4.jpg



Essa pequena praia, chama-se praia dos Pilotos.
Deixo aqui algumas das muitas fotos que já tirei nessa praia paradisíaca.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2013 às 16:27)

Lapa Verde - Arrábida Oriental - Património Espeleológico


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2013 às 22:09)

Fantastica filmagem através de um FPV.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2013 às 23:46)

Encontrei estas fotos(têm dias) no flickr, belas capturas de um dos símbolos da Arrábida.


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2013 às 00:15)

Belas fotos!  

Estas fotos fizeram-me lembrar a minha raposa que fotografei no PN Montesinho há umas semanas.


----------



## Blooder.PT (28 Out 2013 às 18:12)

É linda a raposinha


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2014 às 10:05)

3 fotos espectaculares.

















Autoria: Maximilian Xavier


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2015 às 22:05)

Uma costa de sonho...mas tão mal aproveitada.


----------



## james (18 Set 2015 às 23:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Uma costa de sonho...mas tão mal aproveitada.





Muito aproveitamento também não e bom , se calhar e melhor deixar como esta , um santuário natural .


----------



## belem (19 Set 2015 às 15:00)




----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2015 às 23:02)

Boas noites,

No passado domingo rumei à costa de sonho, costa da arrabida, quanto a mim, tem as praias mais bonitas do país...

Praia dos Pilotos






Praia de Alpertuche
















Nesta serra o perigo não está somente a beira das arribas, fenda com uns 15 metros de profundidade.


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 07:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> No passado domingo rumei à costa de sonho, costa da arrabida, quanto a mim, tem as praias mais bonitas do país...



 que beleza realmente! Uma costa paradisíaca, recantos quase selvagens, que belas fotos tentadoras! Venham mais descobertas destas, o meu conhecimento da Arrábida restringe-se às praias mais conhecidas, Portinho, Sesimbra.

Bem sei que algumas destas  casas construídas no meio da mata protegida e sobre as falésias já existiam antes da criação do Parque Natural, mas outras não, privilégios...
Os relevos calcáreos são de mais difícil exploração devido precisamente à grande irregularidade do terreno e existência de fendas e abismos perigosos.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2015 às 11:25)

StormRic disse:


> que beleza realmente! Uma costa paradisíaca, recantos quase selvagens, que belas fotos tentadoras! Venham mais descobertas destas, o meu conhecimento da Arrábida restringe-se às praias mais conhecidas, Portinho, Sesimbra.
> 
> Bem sei que algumas destas  casas construídas no meio da mata protegida e sobre as falésias já existiam antes da criação do Parque Natural, mas outras não, privilégios...
> Os relevos calcáreos são de mais difícil exploração devido precisamente à grande irregularidade do terreno e existência de fendas e abismos perigosos.



Verdade, não me canso de elogiar aquela linha de costa, é simplesmente brutal.
Sim falando dos perigos da arrabida, aquela fenda, por exemplo, faço ideia os javalis e raposas que já terão caido lá.
Alpertuche é muito interessante, praia bem selvagem, o acesso é espectacular, atravessa-se uma grande area de mato.
É uma praia pouco conhecida, pois é muito escondida, o proprio acesso desde a estrada principal da serra, também não é muito perceptível, aconselho vivamente uma visita.


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2017 às 15:40)

http://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interior/galapinhos-setubal-eleita-a-melhor-praia-da-europa-7203740.html

Pessoalmente não sei qual a melhor praia da Europa (penso que dificilmente haverá alguma), mas é decerto um elogio a uma zona muito bonita.


----------



## belem (10 Fev 2020 às 20:37)

Um artigo interessante sobre o clima da Arrábida (e zonas envolventes) pode ser encontrado no google, com o seguinte nome: «Aspectos do clima local da Arrábida».

A ver se ponho mais informação sobre este assunto.


----------

